# halfords 3 for 2 idea.............



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

forget i said it, the offer has finished! next time it's on, i'll organise something similar :thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

i think the offer has now ended


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

my local store said it was still on? i'll ring halfords customer services now.........

the nice brummie girl on the phone said it is still on?  i'll have a drive past my local now today and check........ :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

3 for 2 being advertised again today.


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

When I looked on there website the offer was only on for Autoglym products


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Aug 2, 2008)

yep only on autoglym. I found out the hard way today and ended up with a £25.00 bill doh


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i done it with the ag valeting case £26.75 oooowweeee:thumb:


----------

